# Installation d'Ubuntu 13.04 sur disque dur externe - Macbook



## neronerwin (3 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

voilà quelques jours que j'essaie d'installer Ubuntu 13.04 sur un disque dur externe d'1 To depuis mon Macbook Pro, sans arriver à mes fins.

Ce que je voudrais, c'est plus exactement installer Ubuntu sur une partition dédiée de 40 Go sur mon disque dur externe USB. Dans l'idéal, j'aimerais pouvoir également utiliser Ubuntu sur mon Mac Mini avec le même disque dur externe (pas grave si c'est pas possible).

A chaque essai, je boot sur un live USB d'Ubuntu, je choisis dd'installer Ubuntu, je sélectionne ma partition de 40 Go (en ext2, meilleur au niveau de la durée de vie de mon disque dur à ce que j'ai lu) (pas besoin de SWAP, je ne compte pas utiliser l'hibernation), j'installe Ubuntu dessus et tout semble bien se passer mais on m'invite ensuite à redémarrer, ce que je fais, et là, impossible de booter sur ma partition et donc de redémarrer sur Linux, autant en maintenant la touche "option" pour le choix du boot de mon mac qu'avec rEFIt. Ça fait un bon moment que je cherche mon erreur, sans succès.
Je suis un noob complet à ce niveau...

Mon Macbook:
Macbook Pro Retina, mi-2012
Processeur: Quadricoeur 2.3 GHz Intel Core i7
RAM: 16 Go 1600 MHz DDR3

Des idées?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2013)

Il me semble que ça ne peut pas marcher, pour une raison que j'ai oubliée.

C'est déjà pas mal de démarrer sur la clef USB...


----------



## neronerwin (3 Mai 2013)

Je suis pourtant presque sûr que ça peut fonctionner. Je poursuis mes recherches et vous tiens au courant...


----------



## neronerwin (5 Mai 2013)

J'ai réussi!

J'écris en ce moment même avec mon Macbook Pro sous Ubuntu, installé sur une partition de 40 GO d'un disque dur externe Lacie. Tout à l'air de bien fonctionner.

Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi ça ne fonctionnait pas avant... mais voilà comment j'ai fait:

1. Créer un live USB d'Ubuntu 13.04 à partir de l'iso téléchargée (j'ai pris la 64 bit). Je l'ai fait avec LinuxLive USB Creator (LiLi) depuis un windaube 8 sur parallels desktop. Pas besoin de persistance évidemment.

2. Créer une partition sur le disque dur externe, qui accueillera Ubuntu. J'en ai fait une de 40 GO avec l'utilitaire de disque. Le format n'est pas important, on la reformatera plus tard

3. Installer rEFIt à partir du mac.

4. Brancher son Live USB et son disque dur externe puis redémarrer. Booter sur le Live USB, choisir d'installer Ubuntu, suivre les instructions, jusqu'à ce qu'il demande où installer Ubuntu (comme "à côté d'OSX / à la place d'OSX/ autre). Choisir autre, puis double-cliquer sur la partition créée pour Ubuntu sur le disque dur externe. Choisir de l'utiliser comme système de fichiers EXT2, cocher "formater" et choisir "/" comme point de montage puis valider. En bas, une liste déroulante permet de choisir l'emplacement du GRUB. Choisir le disque dur externe (et non la partition qu'il contient dans laquelle Ubuntu sera installé! Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça n'a fonctionné qu'en choisissant directement le disque). Cliquer sur suivant et ignorer l'avertissement concernant l'absence de SWAP (sachant que j'ai 16 GO de RAM). Suivre les instructions, puis redémarrer.

5. Après le redémarrage, on arrive sur le menu rEFIt. Sélectionner BOOT EFI (ou un truc dans le genre, je me rappelle plus exactement) et on arrive sur une sorte de menu violet où on peut choisir Ubuntu ou Mac OSX. Choisir Ubuntu et normalement c'est bon, vous êtes sur votre Linux.

Voilà...


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2013)

Comme quoi... C'est bien. 

J'ai dû confondre avec les installations utilisant Bootcamp.

PS : de mon côté, je m'agace un peu du comportement de ce même Ubuntu (12.04, 12.10 ou 13.04 sur mon MBP 5,1) qui m'em.... avec la double carte graphique à la noix.


----------



## neronerwin (7 Mai 2013)

Pour la carte graphique, je peux pas t'aider, je suis un vrai débutant sous Linux... Mais les spécialistes du forum Ubuntu sauront certainement résoudre le problème.


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2013)

Le problème doit sans doute se régler simplement. Il suffirait que j'installe une version plus ancienne ! Mais bon, c'est un peu dommage.

La première fois que j'ai installé Linux, il y a une vingtaine d'années, le problème essentiel était _déjà_ le serveur graphique (X11)... L'installation sur mon MBA s'est déroulée sans anicroche : peut-être parce que c'est la même machine qu'utilisait Linus Torvalds


----------



## devin plompier (28 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je me réjouis de voir qu'une telle installation est possible. J'ai toujours cru qu'un Mac refusait toujours de démarrer sur un disque dur externe, sauf lorsqu'il s'agit de Mac OS X.
Je voulais savoir : Ton disque dur Lacie est-il le disque dur externe USB dont tu parlais dans ton premier post ? Juste pour savoir si ça marche effectivement en USB.
Merci.


----------

